
From 0 to 1M to? - manuelflara
https://medium.com/@adrienroose/from-0-to-1-000-000-to-ecb4e2f863c7#.66gmlwq5e
======
manuelflara
Wasn't sure to keep the cryptic subject, but I think that's HN policy. I
thought you guys would appreciate how transparent and detailed this "we're
shutting down" post by Take Eat Easy cofounder Adrien Rose is (FWIW the other
cofounder also wrote another post[1]). I'm just a customer but I feel really
sad about this, since I had just started using them a few weeks ago and found
the service stellar in all departments (UI/UX, delivery speed, they have tons
of restaurants that no other site delivers for, amazing photos for each dish),
miles away in terms of user experience compared to JustEat and any other site
out there, which ends up being just the same as the rest. Hopefully someone
ends up either providing the funding last minute or acquires the service and
keeps it running to the same quality standard.

[1] [https://medium.com/@chloeroose/the-right-words-to-say-
goodby...](https://medium.com/@chloeroose/the-right-words-to-say-
goodbye-8a2218b32f92#.asmlwuj9o)

